# Icenic 1964



## kiwi-kid (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys And Girls ,im Looking For A Crew List Or Any Info On A Guy Thay Called Ringo. I Think His Name Was Allen Smith.that Birthed In Nelson Beb 1964.


----------



## clancy (Oct 3, 2006)

i was on the icenic in 1965 i recall a guy called ringo around K.G.5 around that time but thats about it cheers clancy


----------



## kiwi-kid (Oct 21, 2011)

clancy said:


> i was on the icenic in 1965 i recall a guy called ringo around K.G.5 around that time but thats about it cheers clancy


thanks for that its like he never excisted.


----------



## sailor63 (Jan 27, 2006)

hi there Kiwi kid,i sailed wth all those guys in the photo on the Icenic for two voyages, tho not all on both trips if that makes any sense.the two from right to left were called Dave and Melvyn, or mervyn? the guy 3rd from right joined us on the second trip, the guy on the left i think was on the first trip. this was 19-6-63 till17-10-63 and 30-10-63 till 7-3-64. i have no recollection of any of them being known as ringo whatsoever at that time. after those two voyages i never saw any of them again. such was the way of things. i hope the dates are of some help if nothing else. good luck in your quest. Cheers, colin.K. P.s. i think the guy on the left was called Alan.


----------



## kiwi-kid (Oct 21, 2011)

sailor63 said:


> hi there Kiwi kid,i sailed wth all those guys in the photo on the Icenic for two voyages, tho not all on both trips if that makes any sense.the two from right to left were called Dave and Melvyn, or mervyn? the guy 3rd from right joined us on the second trip, the guy on the left i think was on the first trip. this was 19-6-63 till17-10-63 and 30-10-63 till 7-3-64. i have no recollection of any of them being known as ringo whatsoever at that time. after those two voyages i never saw any of them again. such was the way of things. i hope the dates are of some help if nothing else. good luck in your quest. Cheers, colin.K. P.s. i think the guy on the left was called Alan.


thanks for that alan is the man im after i got a name alan smith but so far after 30 years i havent got anywhere with finding a crew list its as if that ship didnt even excist.do you know where i would find tha crew list ,as here in new zealand there are no records. thanks for your reply seems every one new merv and dave.thanks shaun.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

kiwi-kid said:


> thanks for that alan is the man im after i got a name alan smith but so far after 30 years i havent got anywhere with finding a crew list its as if that ship didnt even excist.do you know where i would find tha crew list ,as here in new zealand there are no records. thanks for your reply seems every one new merv and dave.thanks shaun.


For British ships post-1945, all records apart from those for the years 1955, 1965, 1975 etc were going to be scrapped by the UK government but were rescued by the Maritime History of the University of Newfoundland in Canada. Have a look at their site

http://www.mun.ca/mha/index.php

Give them the name (and official number if you have it) of the ship, and the dates between which you are interested and, for a fee, they will look up the records and mail/email you copies. Contact them for an estimate.

Good luck


----------



## davidmil (Nov 11, 2005)

There is a " Ringo " living on Waiheke island in Auckland NZ . He jumped ship in the sixties . Ringo wouldnt be an uncommon nickname but its possible . Sorry no precise address for him but some nZ seamen may know him . I think he eventually worked on NZ ships . Davidmil


----------



## Peter Allison (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi, any update on Ringo’s whereabouts? I’ve been asking around some Waiheke old-timers but they don’t seem to know him. If anyone has any info on what happened to Allen or Alan ‘Ringo’ Smith it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Peter


----------

